# Can't find this awesome song anywhere!



## BlackShirtBluePants

I want to find this song that I really, really liked and it was used in a commercial back in 2009 or 2010. Its main instrument is violin. It's not a classical song, it has some kind of dubstep or electro element in it, kind of like Lindsey Sterling's style. The part that was played was the beginning of the song (I think) and it's quite fast. I think it also had a beat drop at the start. I've looked everywhere on the Internet but had no luck. Hope someone can help me find this song. Thanks.


----------



## Larkenfield

Have never heard of Lindsey Sterling but I thought this was quite nice with her liquid sound:


----------

